# Because Cats...That's Why



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So I stepped out on my back porch today to this:










Cutest thing ever!!! On the left is Siberian he's our short hair America Tabby mix and then on the right is MC (named for Mischievous Cat) who is our boy Maine **** Tabby mix. His sister is Ieli whom is not pictured at the moment but I'll post some pics soon of her.

So I decided that I wanted to take some pictures of Siberian since he cooperated. And just for reference here's the stinker when we got him two years ago at 8 months, adoption from petsmart.


















A month or so later:
Giant paws! He's got thumbs too and he uses them!


















So he had some issues with the food that we were giving him, allergies to be exact and he ended up losing most of his fur but he was still going strong. We thought for a while that he just wasn't going to make it until I can across something and a lightbulb went off in my head, ding! I wonder if he's allergic to our food! It took some time to convince my dad but he's also grateful now that I figured it out as well as his lip problem (apparently plastic bowls cause a bacterial infection on cats lips when they drink from them so we switched to a ceramic bowl)










And here he is today, much better with fur and all!














































He owns the world lol









And here's MC who ran away from me, thinking I was going to let him inside which I eventually did XD









MC at 5.5 years, he's now 7 years


He wasn't very happy I was taking pictures of him haha, this was at about 6 years


Excuse the mess of a room, this was two years ago when we first got Siberian and I still think this photo is a hoot! Ieli in the back, MC and Siberian Photobombing XD


The biggest fluff ball I've known! He reaches up to my chest when he stands up and reaches up me!


And the girl, my girl, Ieli. She's a fluffernutter too!


Such brilliant eyes!


The two sleeping on my bed, MC with is leg hanging off the bed XD Ieli was there first after all haha


Ieli also thinks she's a human lol


Other kitteh adventures includes this gorgeous boy whom I met sleeping under my truck at a house I was sitting for with an elderly lady! He looks almost exactly like Siberian except his fur is more brown and his 'stach and beard are much more white. Same expression though ;-)









And here is Misha! A stray that wandered onto our property and had kittens!









She's got perfect green eyes!








From when the kittens were first born about April 20th


Nicknamed Padfoot--named Teddy but ended up being a girl, whoops


Kiki waving from behind momma


Misha looked so worried/tired, she ended up being a really good momma


From left to right, Kiki, Padfoot, Coconut and Fionna


Coconut being a darling!


Fionna


They segregated themselves lol, Kiki and Coconut then Fionna and Padfoot underneath.


Best picture ever and this is where I leave it


If you wanted to follow the kittens full progress go here for their story! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=185425


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OMG all your cats are so beautiful! Siberian and Misha are my favorites. ^.^ Especially Padfoot! Aweee <33


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

omg why do you get so many catssss ;-; so jealous. There are like no stray cats/dogs in my community. I kbow that's a good thing but I want to rescue one and ill get to keep it 

there's something really special about Ieli's eyes. They make her look super feminine. You can just tell.

Also the kittens are adorable


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes! Padfoot has all her mothers markings except she's black and white instead of brown and white, so cute!

All the kittens have found homes though, three have left and Fionna is waiting for her owner to return and take her to the vet on Tuesday afternoon! So after that we'll just have the four. Although Misha is at my mom's and the other three are at my dad's :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha thanks Mar!

Oh yes and the ones I've run into that are not pictured are three feral cats that have been running around the woods at my mom's. One is a brown tabby, skittish as could be! Second is a huge blue boy who has these gigantic ears and a huge muzzle! We thought he was a fox at first but no, he's a cat! Just a weird lookin one. And then the third whom I assume is the kitten's father is a white Ragdoll boy who lives up the road at someone's house, yeah he's not fixed at all >.>

And then those who have passed are my first cat's Rocky and Poopy-doo (my dad named him >.<) but Poopy-doo was my kitty and I loved that boy even if he was "ugly" by my mom's standards. Rocky died of congested heart-failure and Poopy-door died of heartbreak four months after.

Then we were given Fred, Fred was my soon-to-be Uncles cat who didn't want him anymore, well Fred wasn't exactly an outdoor cat so he was kind of...well eaten by a fox we think :/ oops....

And then we got MC, Ieli and their other sibling Boots whom is also not pictured but looks similar to Siberian. He was also killed by an animal presumably, but Ieli and MC were fighters and they lived and are still living ^_^


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Siberian is cute! And I love that pic of Misha where she's on her back with her legs sticking out everywhere. And the kittens are so cute, especially Kiki!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, thanks Orange! One of my favorite pics to besides the last one ^_^ Kiki is a doll, that's for sure! She'd always go up and wash her mother ^_^ too cute.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh how I love fluffies! Your cats are gorgeous! Most of my cats have been long haired. I just applied to adopt a long haired grey kittie with some tabby rings around his eyes. He won't be big enough for a month or so but we hope they say yes. He's in a foster home now.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Awww soo cute Jada! Yeah Siberian is our first short haired cat! Well minus the two that went missing, but he's the first! Everyone else has been long furred and I definitely prefer long furred cats ^_^ Your kitten sounds so adorable though jada! I can't wait to see pictures of him :-D feel free to post them here if you like when you have them


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Omg the fluffiness...IT'S TOO CUUUUTE! I've only owned fluffy cats my entire life (one as a child and I now have two fluffies of my own at my apartment).


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Viva!!! Yeah, I don't know where I'd be without floofy kitties! lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Pictures of my girl Ieli when she was helping me feed the fish! ;-) she's a good girl though and just watches.

My beautiful baby girl!









I love my Macro setting!









Watching the babies


















Being a goofball!


















She was "protecting" my tanks for me ^_^


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Omg, she's adorable. Uuugh I'll see if I can get pics of my cat bothering me and trying to eat my fish food! Maybe she'll behave after I show her how nice your kitty is xD


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Awww she is so cute! I love my fluffy kitty kids


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha thanks all!

Yeah they love to try to eat the fish food, I think it smells good to them. I mean, call me weird but I think the NLS smells pretty good too XD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh wow Ieli is so adorable and your photos of her with your tanks are so much fun to see, thanks for sharing those :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> Oh wow Ieli is so adorable and your photos of her with your tanks are so much fun to see, thanks for sharing those :-D


Thank you! Yeah I thought they were pretty unique and cool myself :-D Fun with cat's and photography haha


----------

